

24 hour business camp. 28-30 October, Stockholm, Sweden. - erikstarck
http://www.24hbc.com/

======
speek
I don't know if it's worth it for me (or someone like me in the US) to fly
over there for two days, especially as a student, but it's cool nonetheless.

I wish y'all the best of luck!

------
daveying99
A product of the last 24h Business Camp in Stockholm:
<http://apps.facebook.com/emoticards>

~~~
stse
List of last years projects: [http://www.24hourbusinesscamp.com/2009/01/vote-
for-your-favo...](http://www.24hourbusinesscamp.com/2009/01/vote-for-your-
favourite-start-up.html)

~~~
daveying99
It's interesting that a lot of them are up and running until now...

